# Front Yard Visitor



## Bobw235 (Aug 23, 2016)

I was up early this morning and looked outside to discover these Gold Finches enjoying the Cone Flowers along my front wall.  Snapped this through the front picture window, lest I scare them off. Came out pretty well despite the extra layer of glass.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 23, 2016)

Nice, Bob.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 23, 2016)

I don't know what is more beautiful, the flowers or the bird. What is the blue in the background? Sets the photo off nicely. I've been planting more flowers these past few years. I lined the vegetable garden on one side with Zinnia's. I have had a vase of them on the kitchen table since mid July with no sign of them stopping.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 23, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I don't know what is more beautiful, the flowers or the bird. What is the blue in the background? Sets the photo off nicely. I've been planting more flowers these past few years. I lined the vegetable garden on one side with Zinnia's. I have had a vase of them on the kitchen table since mid July with no sign of them stopping.



Ruth, thanks for your comment on the shot. The blue is actually my driveway, but because of the software I used and the time of day I took the photo, it appears to have more of a blue hue to it. It's actually faded asphalt, but it does make for a better background.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 23, 2016)

Love the picture Bob!


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 23, 2016)

I can only imagine birds that pretty in the yard. Ninja has taken over as the mighty hunter. You know what would be a great product? A changing screen projecting into the window with birds, flowers, naturescapes. We're surrounded by houses and off in the horizon...a Burger King and heavy traffic. You could flip the switch and instead of this out the front window






You turn on your outdoors landscape projector and it becomes...


----------



## jnos (Aug 24, 2016)

Beautiful, Bob. Great shot. Shows how clean your windows are.  We call those Coneflowers here--or at least they look like that.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 25, 2016)

jnos said:


> Beautiful, Bob. Great shot. Shows how clean your windows are.  We call those Coneflowers here--or at least they look like that.



You're right, Jnos. I had the name wrong. Just fixed that.


----------



## Tony Britton (Aug 29, 2016)

Very nice composition! Beautiful.

Tony


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 29, 2016)

Tony Britton said:


> Very nice composition! Beautiful.
> 
> Tony



Thanks Tony. I was pleased with this considering I shot through a picture window.  Right place at the right time as they say. This time of year I'm more likely to see the birds on the flower heads, so maybe I'll get lucky and get a shot from a better angle.


----------



## ossian (Aug 29, 2016)

Beautiful shot, Bob. Your goldfinches are a bit different from ours but they are still cracking wee birds.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 29, 2016)

ossian said:


> Beautiful shot, Bob. Your goldfinches are a bit different from ours but they are still cracking wee birds.



Thanks Ossian. I get lots of them in the backyard where I have plenty of feeders set up. The males are showing their bright yellow and black plumage again, as they do early in the season. They're all over the feeders now. I'll have to get a good shot in the days ahead. They're beautiful little birds.


----------

